# bribie ocean side this afternoon 4th oct



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I know late notice but some time has freed up for me this arvo so ill be at the usual launch spot at around 2- 2:30pm, hopeing to target some snapper and whos going to complain if some tuna show. love some company but being during the week and late notice I dought anybody can make it. will report back on how i go

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

no point writing separate report, got there about 1pm and could hear the surf roaring from the car park :shock: :shock: and 20-25knots   . oh well got the yak off the roof and setup walked down to see a 1M swell but it was rough as and all over the place. time to test the adventure I thought :lol: :lol: A large audience at the beach so if I was to meet the bribie sand monster for the first time at least a few people would have a laugh :? :? jumped on and paddled out, got through unscaved. the adventure really cut through the waves more than over them a wet ride but who cares in 30+ deg. I only stayed out for 1 hour because the wind was really bad on the light gear. only one hit and hookup 3rd drift. a snapper for sure hooked him 30M west of the beacon but couldn't slow him at all   did me on the beacon. there are some good sized snapper out there at the moment, not the numbers there were but bigger fish. ive been done big time the last couple of trips. headed back in and managed to stay in front of a wave th whole way in. only going side ways in the last 5M or so. anyway if there is any better weather soon it would be worth your while giving it a shot out there especially early morning late afternoon.

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

been on holidays all this week, but haven't yakked. been out surf fishing each day though, and there are some okay fish around at the moment. going for some more schoolies tomorrow morning on the beach.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

cool mark, what you been picking up? any tailor still hanging around?

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

no tailor mate... handful of school mackerel around.. no spotties yet.


----------

